# ROCKY MOUNTAIN 2011 Rumours, Spy-Pics...



## rocsam (21. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
2011 wird das SXC wohl von einem auf 160mm gepimpten Altitude ersetzt. Gleiche Rahmenform, aber etwas stabiler und mit angepasster Geo.
Die Protos sind auf den ersten Blick kaum von einem 140mm-Altitude zu unterscheiden- deshalb aufpassen und wem eins vor die Linse fährt bitte mal fotografieren......


----------



## Nofaith (21. Februar 2010)

Eigentlich schade um's SXC, die Rahmenform gefällt mir momentan noch am Besten von allen neueren Rocky's. Ich hab auf eine optimierte Dämpferanlenkung mit leichterem Rohrsatz gehofft.

Naja, egal, werd's wohl spätestens bei den Rocky Days im KWT live sehen, falls es bis dahin keine Bilder gibt werd ich ein paar online stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (22. Februar 2010)

Na hoffentlich passt dann da dann ein 2.4er Hinterreifen rein, sonst wird das ne Lachnummer.


----------



## neikless (22. Februar 2010)

ja wirklich schade ums SLAYER wie auch bei SWITCH und RMX
hat/wird es Rocky vorraussichtlich leider wieder nicht schaffen 
einen würdigen Nachfolger zu bieten ...

wo bleibt der180mm Freerider ... PIPELINE ???


----------



## swissOZ (22. Februar 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> ja wirklich schade ums SLAYER wie auch bei SWITCH und RMX
> hat/wird es Rocky vorraussichtlich leider wieder nicht schaffen
> einen würdigen Nachfolger zu bieten ...
> 
> wo bleibt der180mm Freerider ... PIPELINE ???


 ....x2.du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen!


----------



## Sw!tch (22. Februar 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> ja wirklich schade ums SLAYER wie auch bei SWITCH und RMX
> hat/wird es Rocky vorraussichtlich leider wieder nicht schaffen
> einen würdigen Nachfolger zu bieten ...
> 
> wo bleibt der180mm Freerider ... PIPELINE ???



kommt sobald sie zugegeben haben, dass das old flatty die sparte nicht adäquat vertritt


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. März 2010)

rocsam schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 2011 wird das SXC wohl von einem auf 160mm gepimpten Altitude ersetzt. Gleiche Rahmenform, aber etwas stabiler und mit angepasster Geo.
> Die Protos sind auf den ersten Blick kaum von einem 140mm-Altitude zu unterscheiden- deshalb aufpassen und wem eins vor die Linse fährt bitte mal fotografieren......



ich habe mir das heute mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Ich stelle mir das sehr sehr geil vor. 
Schön mit der Geo des Slayers und einem Fox RC4+Titanfeder für die max. Performence . Ich glaube das macht dann echt was her.

Ich bin jetzt schon mal verdammt neugierig.

@ Neikless
ich glaube das wäre auch was für dich


----------



## Hunter-dirt (11. März 2010)

er bleibt glaub den Amerikanern so lang treu, bis eine Art RMX wieder rauskommt.


----------



## neikless (12. März 2010)

oh ja ein kleines leichtes carbon RMX 
mal abwarten was neues kommt ... ?!
allerdings ist/wäre es auch um das slayer schade !

kein RMX , kein SWITCH , kein SLAYER  ... kein ROCKY !


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. März 2010)

naja vielleicht heißt es weiterhin Slayer.


----------



## el Lingo (14. März 2010)

Und dann nicht mehr New Slayer sondern Brand New Slayer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (14. März 2010)

rocky liegt im sterben, kein(e) collective mehr(heit)mehr , NWD ist schon unter der erde ... WHATS NEXT ? 
(achtung wortspiel)

ist mir eigentlich "wurst" wie es heisst, am liebsten "pipeline" (freerider um ca. +-180mm)
oder eben die RMserie weiter führen als Freeride bike neben dem (DH)Flatline
will mich auch nicht zu oft wiederholen ... aber es fehlt was ! 


gutes nächtle


----------



## Xexano (16. März 2010)

Wahrscheinlich ist die Forschung auch nach Taiwan verlegt worden? Andere Firmen sind im Moment eindeutig innovativer. Vorletzter "großer Coup" von RM war ja der verstellbare Federweg vom Flatline, was aber nicht sonderlich innovativ ist, da es schon beim ETSX gab (und man musste den Dämpfer nichtmal wechseln). Letzter Coup war wohl das Altitude, was nun in jedeswelcher Form ausgeschlachtet und ausgelutscht werden muss...


----------



## All-Mountain (16. März 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> rocky liegt im sterben, kein(e) collective mehr(heit)mehr , NWD ist schon unter der erde ... WHATS NEXT ?
> (achtung wortspiel)
> 
> ist mir eigentlich "wurst" wie es heisst, am liebsten "pipeline" (freerider um ca. +-180mm)
> ...



Es fehlt bei Rocky aber auch ein leichtes, tourentaugliches Enduro (sorry Slayer-Fans) und da finde ich den Ansatz das Alti auf die Enduroklasse aufzubohren schon mal ganz gut. 

Aber man soll den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben (oder besser das Enduro-Alti nicht vor der Testfahrt)


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. März 2010)

!!!leichtes tourentaugliches Enduro!!!

ich hätte gerne ein leichten Downhiller mit Ansätzen zum Corss Country 

nichts gegen dich, aber diese ganzen Bezeichnungen gehen mir langsam so auf den Sack.

Sollte mein Slayer mal etwas zu schwer sein, trainiere ich mir einfach etwas mehr Power und Kondition an. Und dafür kann ich mit dem Rad auch überall fahren...und besonders auch überall runter ohne mir dolle Sorgen zu machen.


----------



## All-Mountain (16. März 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich, seit es 2006 das New Slayer gab, immer mal wieder mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir eines zuzulegen. Denn optisch finde ich das Slayer absolut ansprechend.

Das relativ hohe Gewicht war ein KO-Kriterium, das zweite war das nervige "einsacken" des Hinterbaus, was wohl bis heute nicht wirklich  gelöst ist.  Deshalb mein Urteil "zu schwer und nicht tourentauglich", was sich natürlich ganz subjektiv auf die Touren die ich fahre bezieht. 

Darum ist es bei mir jetzt auch erstmal ein Altitude geworden, von dem ich seit der ersten Probefahrt begeistert bin. Ich erhoffe mir relativ viel vom neuen Alti-Enduro.

Zu dem XC/AM/ED/DH-Gedöhnse:
Bezeichnugnen sind Schall und Rauch, aber es macht für mich schon Sinn mehrere unterschiedliche Bikes für den entsprechenden Einsatzzweck zu haben. Denn auf der Straße macht es nun mal mit dem Rennrad am meisten Spaß. Hingegen ist mit viel Federweg auf Trailabfahrten der Spaßfaktor am größten. Und wenn ich im leichten Gelände lang bergauf unterwegs bin läuft mein Element zur Höchstform auf. 
Und weil mir noch ein Bike fehlt, mit dem ich einigermaßen passabel den Berg hochkomme, aber es bergab noch mehr so richtig krachen lassen kann, will ich endlich ein !!!!!leichtes tourentaugliches Enduro!!!! 
Von Rocky - Jawohl


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. März 2010)

oder doch die Firma mit dem I? Ich sage dazu nur Uzzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (16. März 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> oder doch die Firma mit dem I? Ich sage dazu nur Uzzi



Hör bloß auf das U-Wort zu sagen, ich wollte mir dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall kein Rad kaufen und jedes Mal wenn ich das Wort mit dem U höre hab ich das Gefühl das diese Mission fehlschlagen könnte...

Ich bin auch mal gespannt was da im nächsten Modelzyklus von Rocky noch im mittleren Federwegssegment kommt.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. März 2010)

in ferner Zukunft hör ich es rufen


----------



## Sw!tch (16. März 2010)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> !!!leichtes tourentaugliches Enduro!!!
> 
> -
> 
> Und dafür kann ich mit dem Rad auch überall fahren...und besonders auch überall runter ohne mir dolle Sorgen zu machen.



damit hast du doch schon deine eigene Definition, auch wenn du dir vielleicht nur indirekt Gedanken drüber gemacht hast...also mecker nicht rum 

btw ich will ein leichtes, sprungtaugliches und unzerstörbares downhill-racebike!


----------



## neikless (16. März 2010)

alti und slayer sind beides "leichte(r) tourentaugliche(r) enduros" in meinen augen
jeder nimmt was im besser taugt
es gibt eben XC bikes die uphill und downhill mitmachen 
(mal mehr dies mal weniger das)
und reine DH bikes für downhilliges und freereiteriges 
und dann gibts das noch das U von i das kann wohl alles , hört man !


----------



## All-Mountain (16. März 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> alti und slayer sind beides "leichte(r) tourentaugliche(r) enduros" in meinen augen
> jeder nimmt was im besser taugt...



Für meinen diesjährigen Alpencross (26.000 Hm, 1.000 Km) taugt mir in meinen Augen das Slayer halt eben nicht und ich bin froh, dass ich mein Alti hab.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. März 2010)

dann kann man wohl mit dem U von i auch XC Rennen bestreiten.


----------



## neikless (16. März 2010)

genau das ist der Punkt @allmountain
DU kannst das Hunter-Dirt !


----------



## All-Mountain (16. März 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> genau das ist der Punkt @allmountain
> DU kannst das Hunter-Dirt !



Können ist nicht das Thema. Ob es tatsächlich Spaß macht 16 statt 13 Kilo 26.000 Hm hochzudrücken ist der Punkt.

Nur so am Rande: es sollten da nur Leute mitreden die schon mal annähernd sowas gefahren sind


----------



## Fabeymer (16. März 2010)

Darf ich mal nach der groben Route fragen? Wir planen heuer auch einen Alpencross (meinen ersten) und suchen noch nach einer passenden Feierabendrunde für die Vorbereitung.
Schließlich will ja ein Slayer über den Brenner gewuchtet werden...


----------



## mosquito68 (16. März 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> rocky liegt im sterben, kein(e) collective mehr(heit)mehr , NWD ist schon unter der erde ... WHATS NEXT ?
> (achtung wortspiel)
> 
> ist mir eigentlich "wurst" wie es heisst, am liebsten "pipeline" (freerider um ca. +-180mm)
> ...



Todgesagte leben länger Wer das aktuelle Altitude gefahren hat, weiß welches Potenzial dieses Fahrwerk hat. Und der Markt zeigt doch, dass alle nach 160mm light freeridern lechzen. Also, kauft euch noch ein SXC und danach ein Slayer hoch zwei...
Und das Taiwan Gerede kann ich auch nicht mehr hören. Oder habt ihr alle Löwe Fernseher zu Hause?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (16. März 2010)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Darf ich mal nach der groben Route fragen? Wir planen heuer auch einen Alpencross (meinen ersten) und suchen noch nach einer passenden Feierabendrunde für die Vorbereitung.
> Schließlich will ja ein Slayer über den Brenner gewuchtet werden...



Dann hier die Feierabendrunde für die Slayerfahrer: Ax-Vorbereitung


----------



## Fabeymer (16. März 2010)

Wirklich beeindruckende Strecke, das wird sicher ein richtig tolles Erlebnis! 
Viel Spaß dabei! 
Wir werden wahrscheinlich eine klassische Route fahren, die muss allerdings noch ausgearbeitet werden. Chiemsee - Gardasee würde mir persönlich ziemlich zusagen, da wir da dann direkt von der Haustür unserer Elternhäuser aus starten könnten.


----------



## neikless (17. März 2010)

oh ja mach mir den Hannibal


----------



## MrFaker (17. März 2010)

mosquito68 schrieb:


> Todgesagte leben länger Wer das aktuelle Altitude gefahren hat, weiß welches Potenzial dieses Fahrwerk hat. Und der Markt zeigt doch, dass alle nach 160mm light freeridern lechzen. Also, kauft euch noch ein SXC und danach ein Slayer hoch zwei...
> Und das Taiwan Gerede kann ich auch nicht mehr hören. Oder habt ihr alle *Löwe Fernseher* zu Hause?



ja 

aber auch die können sich bestimmt nicht mehr lange halten, leider

lg chris


----------



## Ikonoklast (21. März 2010)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Nur so am Rande: es sollten da nur Leute mitreden die schon mal annähernd sowas gefahren sind




Den Spruch bringen die alten Herren hier auch immer und dann versagen sie schon, wenns nur die mickrigen Anstiege in der Rhön hochgeht. Also nicht so viel auf Alpencross einbilden


----------



## All-Mountain (21. März 2010)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Den Spruch bringen die alten Herren hier auch immer und dann versagen sie schon, wenns nur die mickrigen Anstiege in der Rhön hochgeht. Also nicht so viel auf Alpencross einbilden


Vielleicht bin ich ja einer von den alten Herren
Im Ernst:
Sollte nicht eingebildet rüberkommen, aber wenn ich 2000 Hm und mehr am Tag auf einem AX schaffen will ist das Gewicht des Bikes halt doch ein wichtiges Kriterium. Das wollte ich eigentlich nur damit sagen.


----------



## Janbert (22. März 2010)

Geoff Kabush bestätigt, dass Rocky ein neues Bike entwickelt!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CH6XaC-MKDo"]YouTube- 2010 National Team Camp - Geoff Kabush Interview[/ame]


----------



## neikless (22. März 2010)

... hört sich danach an als ob auch das element oder vertex bald ersetzt wird .


----------



## ksb (22. März 2010)

@ all-mountain,
so von altem herrn zu altem herrn, freu mich auf die erste tour mit alti und sxc... 


gruss
stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (22. März 2010)

ksb schrieb:


> @ all-mountain,
> so von altem herrn zu altem herrn, freu mich auf die erste tour mit alti und sxc...
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt, da hätten wir ja dann den direkten Vergleich


----------



## All-Mountain (22. März 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> ... hört sich danach an als ob auch das element oder vertex bald ersetzt wird .



Ich tippe mal schwer auf ein "Plastik"-Element. Ist m. E. überfällig...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (26. März 2010)

*This Spring we`re changing how people look @ full suspension mountain bikesâ¦.*​

​*[ame="http://vimeo.com/10442067"]Rocky Mountain 2011. on Vimeo[/ame]*​


----------



## Nofaith (26. März 2010)

Wenn dass das neue Element sein sollte sehen wir hier ein anderes Hinterbaukonzept, der klassiches Diamant mit dem 3D-Link scheint verschwunden zu sein.

Siehe Video 6s.


----------



## neikless (26. März 2010)

geht mir zu schnell


----------



## Nofaith (27. März 2010)

Naja, man kan's sich ja Bild für Bild anschauen. Würd das Bild ja online stellen auf dem man den Hinterbau sieht, weiss nur nicht wie das mit den Rechten aussieht.

Der 3D-Link ist jedenfalls in seiner jetztigen Form nicht mehr vorhanden. Die "Sattelstreben" sitzen recht tief und der Dämpfer scheint nicht mehr am Oberrohr befestigt zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (27. März 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> geht mir zu schnell



Mir auch. Wir werden alt...


----------



## All-Mountain (27. März 2010)

Du hattest es ja schon mal kurz online, aber dann wieder zurückgezogen,  oder?

Jedenfalls ist bei mir die Stelle, wo man den Dämpfer am Hinterbau "erahnen" kann bei Sekunde 10.

Hat optisch was von nen Brain-Dämpfer...


----------



## Nofaith (27. März 2010)

Also bei Sekunde 26 kann man's eiegentlich ganz gut erkennen, die "Wippe/Umlenkung" ist ein Stück vor der Verbindung Ober-/Sattelrohr befestigt. Befestigung des Dämpfer ist echt schwer zu sagen wo er angeschlagen ist. Das vordere Rahmendreieck ist sehr klein, von der FORM-gebung;-) sieht's dem Vertex ähnlich.

Bin echt mal gespannt wie die Serien-Version aussehen wird, das Element ist ja immer noch das Zugpferd von Rocky im Fullybereich. Hoffe man setzt mehr auf Evolution statt Revolution...Wenn's ordentlich wird könnte das mein Ersatz für's 06er Element werden.


----------



## Sw!tch (27. März 2010)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Naja, man kan's sich ja Bild für Bild anschauen. Würd das Bild ja online stellen auf dem man den Hinterbau sieht, weiss nur nicht wie das mit den Rechten aussieht.



Quark. Die haben doch das Video und damit auch die Bilder selber online gestellt.


----------



## subdiver (28. März 2010)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Bin echt mal gespannt wie die Serien-Version aussehen wird, das Element ist ja immer noch das Zugpferd von Rocky im Fullybereich. Hoffe man setzt mehr auf Evolution statt Revolution...



Wenn das neue Element kein Erfolg werden sollte, hat RM ein Problem.
Denn laut D.J. von BA macht das Element mengenmäßig ca. 50 % 
der verkauften Stückzahlen von RM aus.
Auch wenn hier im Forum mehr über die Herumhopserbikes geschrieben wird,
so ist das Element immer noch DAS Rocky schlechthin.
Also der "Golf" von RM


----------



## rocsam (28. März 2010)

Ja, das stimmt wohl. Das Element ist sozusagen der Golf von RM. Ob der Nachfolger vom Slayer wirklich ein herumhopserbike wird, sei dahingestellt. Nachdem Rocky über Jahre hinweg eine sehr konservative Modellpolitik betrieben hat verwundert jetzt das anstehende Neuheitenfeuerwerk. Sind die unter Zugzwang? Schön wäre es, wenn das neue Element wirklich120 mm Federweg hätte anstelle der 100 mm, ich habe so etwas auch schon läuten hören. Wenn man dann zumindest bei den Top- Modellen wieder in Kanada produziert, dann könnte ich wieder schwach werden.....


----------



## subdiver (28. März 2010)

rocsam schrieb:


> Schön wäre es, wenn das neue Element wirklich120 mm Federweg hätte anstelle der 100 mm, ich habe so etwas auch schon läuten hören.



Das neue Element soll dann aber schon noch ein Racefully sein, oder ?
In der neuen Bike geben einige Top-Racer ihre Meinung über die steigenden
Federwege ab.
Zusammenfassend wurden die 120mm vorne noch für gut befunden,
aber am Heck sieht man Probleme bzgl. der Tretlagerhöhe und der Geometrie.
Der Sauser sagt wortwörtlich, "auf den europäischen Marathonstrecken
benötigt Niemand mehr als 100mm FW".

Schaun mer mal, dann seng mas scho  



rocsam schrieb:


> Wenn man dann zumindest bei den Top- Modellen wieder in Kanada produziert, dann könnte ich wieder schwach werden.....



Das wäre der richtige Schritt in die richtige Richtung,
um mich auch schwächeln zu lassen


----------



## Giuliano.B (28. März 2010)

Mehr als 100 ist schwachsinn. Wenn einem ein XC-Racefully zu hart ist soll auf ein Altitudesofa o.ä. umsteigen


----------



## Rocklandbiker (29. März 2010)

rocsam schrieb:


> Nachdem Rocky über Jahre hinweg eine sehr konservative Modellpolitik betrieben hat verwundert jetzt das anstehende Neuheitenfeuerwerk. Sind die unter Zugzwang?


Seit einiger Zeit gibt es einen neuen Marketing Chef.
Zugzwang ? würde ich mit einem klaren "ja" beantworten.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (29. März 2010)

Die ganze Firma läuft unter Pro Cycles wo Mongoose usw. auch drin sind. Aber ich denke das hat keinen großen nachteil, zudem ich mitm Alti super zufrieden bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phauser (3. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen

ich wollte eigentlich kurz ein ganz anders Thema ansprechen... 
Weiss irgend Jemand von Euch, ob es im 2011 ein neues Vertex Team gibt oder bleibt es so bestehen wie jetzt aktuell im Sortiment 2010?

Danke Euch im Voraus!

Gruss 
phauser


----------



## mabi (6. April 2010)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Mehr als 100 ist schwachsinn. Wenn einem ein XC-Racefully zu hart ist soll auf ein Altitudesofa o.ä. umsteigen



richtig !


----------



## blaubaer (7. April 2010)

phauser schrieb:


> Weiss irgend Jemand von Euch, ob es im 2011 ein neues Vertex Team gibt oder bleibt es so bestehen wie jetzt aktuell im Sortiment 2010?


 
in 1-2 wochen gibts vllcht wieder allgemein mehr news


----------



## subdiver (7. April 2010)

Auf der Webseite von BA läuft ein Video, wo ein neues Element angekündigt wird.

Ist der jetzige Zeitpunkt nicht zu früh für eine 2011er Neuheit
oder kommt das neue Element noch dieses Jahr ?


----------



## Trailblizz (8. April 2010)

Im Text zum Video steht's doch: "This Spring". Das wäre dann also spätestens am 20. Juni 2010 ... Lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## Catsoft (8. April 2010)

Moin!

Ich bin mal auf Riva gespannt...

Robert


----------



## Mr.Fork (8. April 2010)

Hab gerade 2 Namen gelesen, die sich immernoch im Rocky-Forum RUMTOLLEN ( NEIKLEES UND NUMISFLO) lustig. Ich fahre inzwischen ein Trek Remedy 8 2010 ungepimpt. ( Ich nehm die Bikes jetzt wie sie sind) 
Lieben Gruß an die Rocky-treuen!!


----------



## isartrails (13. April 2010)

Xexano schrieb:


> ...Letzter Coup war wohl das Altitude, ...


Was, bitteschön, ist an dem Altitude ein Coup?
Das sieht doch aus wie ein geklontes Giant-Stumpi.
(womit ich nichts gegen Giant oder Specialized sagen möchte, aber ein Rocky ist das nicht.)

Der letzte Coup war meines Erachtens das ETS-X, danach noch in verwässerten Ansätzen das Slayer (das bislang in vier Versionen wiedergeboren wurde).
Mit ihren immer kürzer werdenden Produktzyklen schaufeln die sich grad ihr eigenes Grab...
Diese "Modifizierungen" (ob Altitude oder Element) bringen ihnen marktstrategisch überhaupt nichts, im Gegenteil, bei einem Großteil der Kunden geht angesichts dieses Aktionismus das Vertrauen in die Marke komplett verloren.
Andere Marken machen das derzeit sehr viel besser...



All-Mountain schrieb:


> Es fehlt bei Rocky aber auch ein leichtes, tourentaugliches Enduro (sorry Slayer-Fans) und da finde ich den Ansatz das Alti auf die Enduroklasse aufzubohren schon mal ganz gut.


Hi Tom, also mein Slayer ist leicht und tourentauglich, zumindest wenn du mit Touren Runden mit bis zu 2500 Höhenmeter meinst. 
Klar, es wiegt über 13 Kilo, aber ich hab festgestellt, dass mich das überhaupt nicht stört.

Off Topic:





All-Mountain schrieb:


> Für meinen diesjährigen Alpencross (26.000 Hm, 1.000 Km) taugt mir in meinen Augen das Slayer halt eben nicht und ich bin froh, dass ich mein Alti hab.


Ich fürchte, da wird dir weder das Slayer noch das Altitude helfen, denn du hast dir da doch einen heftigen Brocken (für alte Herren ) vorgenommen...
Immerhin, ein spannendes Projekt.
Hast Du dafür Mitstreiter gefunden?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (13. April 2010)

isartrails schrieb:


> Diese "Modifizierungen" (ob Altitude oder Element) bringen ihnen marktstrategisch überhaupt nichts, im Gegenteil, bei einem Großteil der Kunden geht angesichts dieses Aktionismus das Vertrauen in die Marke komplett verloren.
> Andere Marken machen das derzeit sehr viel besser...


 
ja z.B. beim Liteville 301, da sind wir glaub ich mittlerweile bei MK8, oder ? Da wird es als techn. Modifikation, als Upgrade verkauft und keiner stört sich dran......
Aber bei LV werden ja auch Rahmen bestellt ohne Ihn vorher jemals gesehen geschweige denn gefahren zu haben. Aber dies hat andere Ursachen, die haben einen eigenen Weg gefunden Ihr Konzept zu vermarkten. Marketing ist ein erheblicher Bestandteil !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (13. April 2010)

isartrails schrieb:


> Was, bitteschön, ist an dem Altitude ein Coup?
> Das sieht doch aus wie ein geklontes Giant-Stumpi.
> (womit ich nichts gegen Giant oder Specialized sagen möchte, aber ein Rocky ist das nicht.)






isartrails schrieb:


> Mit ihren immer kürzer werdenden Produktzyklen schaufeln die sich grad ihr eigenes Grab...






isartrails schrieb:


> Diese "Modifizierungen" (Altitude *oder Element*) bringen ihnen marktstrategisch überhaupt nichts,


Weißt Du mehr über das neue Element ?


----------



## isartrails (14. April 2010)

subdiver schrieb:


> Weißt Du mehr über das neue Element ?



Nein, das war allgemein gesprochen.


----------



## All-Mountain (14. April 2010)

isartrails schrieb:


> Hi Tom, also mein Slayer ist leicht und tourentauglich, zumindest wenn du mit Touren Runden mit bis zu 2500 Höhenmeter meinst.
> Klar, es wiegt über 13 Kilo, aber ich hab festgestellt, dass mich das überhaupt nicht stört.
> 
> Off Topic:
> ...



Fakt ist, dass der Slayer Rahmen gegenüber dem Altitude Rahmen deutlich schwerer ist. Also ist bei gleicher Ausstattung (!) das Slayer definitiv SCHWERER und das Altitude deshalb LEICHTER und TOURENTAUGLICHER.

Zum Off Topic:
Mein West-AX letztes Jahr war ein nur unwesentlich kleinerer Brocken. Der Alte Herr hatte trotzdem seinen Spaß
Es sind im Moment fast erschreckend viele Mitstreiter: 7. 
Aber mal schauen wielviele davon übrigbleiben wenn es ernst wird


----------



## subdiver (14. April 2010)

subdiver schrieb:


> Auf der Webseite von BA läuft ein Video, wo ein neues Element angekündigt wird.
> 
> Ist der jetzige Zeitpunkt nicht zu früh für eine 2011er Neuheit
> oder kommt das neue Element noch dieses Jahr ?



Ich gebe mir mal selber die Antwort 

Das Carbon-Element wird in Riva vorgestellt und noch dieses Jahr verkauft.


----------



## clemson (14. April 2010)

neues Slayer 2011
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/rocky-mountain-slayer-2011-preview.html


----------



## bestmove (14. April 2010)

Slayer Altitude  ... gefällt mir gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (14. April 2010)

fettes Teil, gefällt 

edit: sicher wäre noch ein DHX Air im Frameset bzw. im Komplett Bike perfekt.


----------



## blaubaer (14. April 2010)

jetzt heissts sparen ...


----------



## Soulbrother (14. April 2010)

...sagt mir extrem gut zu,der Hobel


----------



## isartrails (15. April 2010)

clemson schrieb:


> neues Slayer 2011
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/rocky-mountain-slayer-2011-preview.html


Na ich weiß nich...
Gibt's hierzulande schon längst und sehr viel billiger unter dem Namen Giant ReignX...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (15. April 2010)

isartrails schrieb:


> Na ich weiß nich...
> Gibt's hierzulande schon längst und sehr viel billiger unter dem Namen Giant ReignX...


 
dann schau dir mal die Hinterbaukinematik bzw. auch die Geometriedaten des Giant im Vergleich zum Rocky an...


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (15. April 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> jetzt heissts sparen ...



Das hab ich auch bei dem Anblick gedacht.


----------



## Catsoft (15. April 2010)

Gefällt sogar mir als XCler. Ich bin mal auf das Element gespannt.


----------



## subdiver (15. April 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ich bin mal auf das Element gespannt.



Die Weltpremiere des Carbon-Element findet zwar erst in Riva statt,
aber beim Sea Otter wird es schon beim Rennen eingesetzt.
Vielleicht findet man ja im Web Bilder davon


----------



## neikless (15. April 2010)

... kommt dann auch ein neues SS ? 180mm 

mal sehen ob auch das flatlinen nen smoothy hinterbau bekommt


----------



## All-Mountain (15. April 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ...sagt mir extrem gut zu,der Hobel



Wenn sich das Teil so gut fährt wie es aussieht muss ich es haben. Die gezeigte Lackierung sagt mir auch schon mal sehr zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (15. April 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> dann schau dir mal die Hinterbaukinematik bzw. auch die Geometriedaten des Giant im Vergleich zum Rocky an...


Auf Zeichnungen und Zahlen geb' ich ungefähr so viel wie auf schöne Worte.
Was für mich zählt, ist das *Fahrverhalten*, die *Optik* und die *Eigenständigkeit* eines Fahrzeugs.

Zum Fahrverhalten kann keiner der hier anwesenden bisher etwas sagen (kann sein, dass sich das Bike toll fährt, keine Frage),
zur Optik kann ich sagen, dass ich das gezeigte Design nun schon bis zum Erbrechen bei anderen Herstellern gesehen habe...
und zur Eigenständigkeit (siehe oben) möchte ich behaupten, dass in diesem Entwurf von "Rocky Mountain" absolut nichts mehr vorhanden ist. Ich werde es mir in Riva, sofern vorhanden, trotzdem mal ausleihen.

Oder anders ausgedrückt: Würde ich ein Bike in diesem Design fahren wollen, dann würde ich mir ein anderes kaufen.
Wer mal ein ReignX gefahren ist (ich habe nie eines besessen, dürfte aber mal testweise damit fahren), wird zustimmen, dass das Fahrverhalten kaum noch zu toppen sein dürfte.

Geschmäcker sind verschieden und das ist auch gut so.
Interessant ist aber, wie RM-addictet People hier in Begeisterungsstürme über ein Rahmendesign ausbrechen, welches sie bei anderen Herstellern als absolut hässlich und untragbar einstufen würden. 
Solche Leute hat diese Firma immer schon gebraucht und braucht diese Marke in Zukunft, da deren Bikes immer austauschbarer werden, umso mehr. 
Ich fürchte nur, dass diese nicht ausreichen werden, um die Marke zu retten...
Denn, wie schon gesagt, Innovation findet zur und schon seit einiger Zeit woanders statt, leider.


----------



## M.C (15. April 2010)

Die Rahmenform gefällt mir.
Sieht schlicht aus.
Erinnert mich ein bißchen an mein Specialized Enduro.
Komisch ist, daß Speci von dieser Art "Dämpferanlenkung" wieder weg gegangen ist und Rocky diese Art baut.

Oft denke ich mir, daß bei den Herstellern alle Jahre mal ein anderes Rahmendesign her muß um die Verkaufszahlen wieder zu steigern.


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## Livanh (15. April 2010)

isartrails schrieb:


> Auf Zeichnungen und Zahlen geb' ich ungefähr so viel wie auf schöne Worte.
> Was für mich zählt, ist das *Fahrverhalten*, die *Optik* und die *Eigenständigkeit* eines Fahrzeugs.
> 
> Zum Fahrverhalten kann keiner der hier anwesenden bisher etwas sagen (kann sein, dass sich das Bike toll fährt, keine Frage),
> ...



und es gibt leute die können anhand der geometrie sehrwohl etwas über das fahrverhalten aussagen und freuen sich vielleicht deshalb aufs rad?
den hinterbau kennen ja einige hier auch schon. und blos weil irgendeine silouette vom rahmen immer mit allem gleichgesetzt wird, heisst das nicht, dass nicht was neues dabei ist...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. April 2010)

oha! ja hat echt was. 
Jetzt bin ich noch mal auf die Geo Daten gespannt.
Ich hoffe das sie möglichst so ist wie beim alten Slayer (bis auf Sitzrohrwinkel).

Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Soulbrother (16. April 2010)

Video noch dazu:

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/132507/l/

...schöne Sache,wie und wo der Umwerfer sitzt,innovativ eben-RM eben


----------



## neikless (16. April 2010)

... abwarten !


----------



## Nofaith (16. April 2010)

Momentan erinnert mich der frühe "Hype" um das "neue" Slayer an die Präsentation des "New Slayers 2006", was daraus wurde wissen wir ja alle. 2 Jahre später wurde das Konzept eingestampft.

Ich hoffe das es dem 2011 Slayer nicht ergeht wie dem Ur-Slayer, es wurde von vielen einfach nur als ein aufgeblasenes Element betracht obwohl es für sich gesehen ein gut zu fahrendes Bike war/ist. Fahr immer noch gern damit.

Mir fehlt bei RM zurzeit etwas die "Konstanz", soll heissen die Modelle werden nicht mehr verfeinert, sondern nach kurzer Laufzeit einfach eingestampt. 


Zum Slayer-Umwerfer:

Der Umwerfer meinem Specialized Enduro SL war glaub ich auch schon so befestigt, ist also nicht wirklich neu.


----------



## firevsh2o (17. April 2010)

Also seit meinem 1999 Element hatte ich nie mehr ein Rocky. Das neue Slayer gefällt mir aber in der Summe seiner Eigenschaften sehr gut. Das Gesamtpaket gibt es bei anderen Herstellern derzeit nirgends, soweit ich weiß.

- steiler Sitzwinkel (74+ hab ich jetzt, und ich will nie mehr weniger)
- flacher Lenkwinkel (66,5 passt genau - hatten auch meine letzten beiden Bikes)
- leicht + steift (wenn nicht zu viel Lüge im Marketinggeschwafel steckt)
- halbwegs schlicht, und nicht zu verbogen
- Hammerschmit kompatibel
- Viergelenker (naja halbwegs)
- Umwerfer und Kettenführungsdetails
- innenverlegte Züge in den Kettenstreben

In Summe: das erste Rocky seit einem Jahrzehnt das mich überzeugt. Wenn es sich nicht als zu bruchanfällig herausstellt, wird es gekauft!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (18. April 2010)

Geoff's New Rocky Mountain ELEMENT.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (18. April 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Geoff's New Rocky Mountain ELEMENT.....


----------



## dortmund biker (18. April 2010)

schön ist anders.


----------



## Soulbrother (18. April 2010)

ich bin noch hin- und hergerissen...mehr,bessere Bilder wären toll


----------



## Nofaith (18. April 2010)

Schade, schade, schade, aber eigentlich war die Form des vorderen Dreiecks ja vorgegeben vom Vertex RSL. 

Auf dem Video war ja schon zu erkennen das die Umlenkung anders realisiert wurde. Rein optisch passt es in die aktuelle Design-Linie der Race-Bikes wie Spark, Ninety-Six, Epic,...Vielleicht kann man's ja bei den RM Days mal anfassen bzw. probefahren. Der Sitzdom ist allerdings für mich ein KO-Kriterium.


----------



## Jendo (18. April 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ich bin noch hin- und hergerissen...mehr,bessere Bilder wären toll



http://singlecrown.com/index.php/component/content/article/44-products/79-2011-rocky-mountain-slayer

Zwar nicht vom Element, aber vom Slayer


----------



## Jendo (18. April 2010)

Das neue Slayer spaltet meine Persönlichkeit! Zum einen wünsche ich mir schon lange ein neues leichtes und fähiges Bike als möglichen Switch Ersatz. Zum andern möchte ich ein unverwechselbares und individuelles Design an meinem Rad haben. Das die Rufe nach technischem Fortschritt von Rocky nun endlich erhört wurden, ändert nichts an der Tatsache das das Rahmendesign selten einfallslos ist. Somit besitzt das Slayer keinen optischer Wiedererkennungswert und das ist sehr untypisch für ein Rocky Mountain! Schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RattleHead (18. April 2010)

completly agry with Jendo!


----------



## subdiver (18. April 2010)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Rein optisch passt es in die aktuelle Design-Linie der Race-Bikes wie Spark, Ninety-Six, Epic,...



Oder anders geschrieben, Rocky läuft mittlerweile den vorgebenen Trends hinterher.

Ich bin ja gespannt, ob das neue Element von den Kunden so angenommen wird wie das Alte.
Denn Rocky lebt vom Element (über 50 % des Umsatz) und wenn das Neue
ein Flop werden sollte, können die den Laden zumachen


----------



## Rocklandbiker (18. April 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ich bin noch hin- und hergerissen...mehr,bessere Bilder wären toll


 
mehr Pic´s auf meinem BLOG


----------



## subdiver (18. April 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> mehr Pic´s auf meinem BLOG



Oh Gott, das Element sieht auf diesen Bildern noch hässlicher aus 

Kannst Du die Bilder auch direkt hier einstellen ? Danke


----------



## Rocklandbiker (18. April 2010)

subdiver schrieb:


> Kannst Du die Bilder auch direkt hier einstellen ? Danke


 
zur Zeit ist leider der ImageShack Server "Out of Order" !!


----------



## Nofaith (18. April 2010)

Schon jemand das Video vom SeoOtter-Festival in der Rubrik News gesehen?

3,2kg für den Slayer-Rahmen ohne Dämpfer erscheinen mir jetzt nicht wirklich sensationell(mein BlackAnno vom SXC ist nicht schwerer) und es passt wieder nur ein 2.25 Reifen in den Hinterbau.

Zu den Element-Bildern in Rocklandbiker's Blog schreib ich lieber momentan nix, muss das erstmal verdauen.


----------



## numinisflo (18. April 2010)

Hier gibts noch mehr Infos zum Slayer:

SEA OTTER 2010


----------



## Soulbrother (18. April 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> mehr Pic´s auf meinem BLOG



Danke,hab mal Eins mit rübergeholt:






Ok...Männers...also das neue Element gefällt mir ebenfalls 

Hab bei manchen so das Gefühl das sie einfach nicht realisieren wollen das die Erde sich weiterdreht


----------



## isartrails (18. April 2010)

Jendo schrieb:


> ... Somit besitzt das Slayer keinen optischer Wiedererkennungswert und *das ist sehr untypisch für* ein Rocky Mountain! Schade.


Wenn Du den Satz vor 5 Jahren geschrieben hättest, hätte ich dir Recht gegeben.
Danach leider nicht mehr...


----------



## isartrails (18. April 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Hab bei manchen so das Gefühl das sie einfach nicht realisieren wollen das die Erde sich weiterdreht


Du solltest die Argumente, die hier fallen, schon etwas genauer lesen.
Klar dreht sich die Erde weiter und das finden alle hier auch gut so.
Alle, auch ich, wünschen wir uns ein zeitgemäßes, leistungsfähiges Bike (in meinem Falle Slayer). 
Wir sind keine Traditionalisten und Ewiggestrige. 
Wir verstehen von Bikes genauso viel wie Du - aber wir schauen auch über den Tellerrand.
Nur das, was RM z.Z. auflegt, das konte ich bereits vor drei Jahren von anderen Herstellern kaufen.
Hab bei manchen so dass Gefühl, dass sie einfach nicht realisieren wollen, dass "Ihre" Marke technologisch etwas den Anschluss verpasst hat...
(...und das find' ich umso schlimmer bei einer Marke, die technologisch mal die Standards vorgegeben hat!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (18. April 2010)

heiliger hund, das element ist hässlich. Unbike des Jahres!


----------



## neikless (18. April 2010)

das element ist echt eine beleidigung ... 
bitte wie welt anhalten oder besser schneller drehen damit es bald wieder besser werden kann ...

das slayer dagegen könnte 2012 ein altitude ersatz werden


----------



## Hunter-dirt (18. April 2010)

Das Element ist wirklich eine Frechheit, hätt ich jetzt echt mehr erwartet! Wenichstens konnten sie euren Carbon "Wunsch" umsetzen.

Edit: Hab mir grad das Video von Sea Otter angeschaut, ich hab mich glaub verliebt  GÖTTLICH!


----------



## blaubaer (18. April 2010)

ich finds auch nicht schön


----------



## testtesttest (18. April 2010)

Damenrad-Style... wer braucht denn so einen niedrigen Einstieg


----------



## Hunter-dirt (19. April 2010)

könnte ja sein das nur das Team bzw. dann das 90er, so beschissen aussieht.


----------



## Soulbrother (19. April 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> ...oder besser schneller drehen damit es bald ...



...den Slayer gibt 



blaubaer schrieb:


>



Herrliches Racebike


----------



## RattleHead (19. April 2010)

das element ist hasslich aber steht naher an heutigem dan das neue slayer. das neue slayer hat gutem eigenschaften nur ein haslichem design (gleich das altitude, aber so ein bike interesiert mir nicht,) das das slayer von ein freeride licht nach ein cc schwer ist gegehen tut mir we. 

Vieleicht komt dan ein schones neue zwischen slayer und SS/Flatline (neue Switch)


----------



## Nofaith (19. April 2010)

Zum Design wurde ja schon viel geschrieben, dazu werd ich mich hier nicht Ã¤ussern. Letztlich hab ich den Eindruck das es hier User gibt die alles Hypen, Hauptsache es steht Rocky drauf. Wer was anderes schreibt gehÃ¶rt zu den Ewiggestrigen... Vielleicht mal die Rocky-Brille ausziehen und auch anderen zugestehen das sie schon lÃ¤nger biken, schrauben(Hobby & Beruf) und auch ihre Erfahrungen der Jahre nicht unerheblich ist.

Viele werden auf das "New Element" gewartet haben, keiner von uns wird erwartet haben das Rocky das MTB neu erfindet, aber letztlich ist das hier gezeigte Bike eine kleine EntÃ¤uschung. Der "must have"-Faktor ist eher gering, technisch bietet das Bike einfach nichts neues, ein abgewandelter Viergelenker mit Vertex-Hauptrahmen. Rocky verfÃ¤hrt bei Carbon so ein bisschen nach dem Prinzip "viel hilft viel", der Steuerrohrbereich ist ein Klotz aus Carbon. Gewichtstechnisch dÃ¼rfte er dann auch im oberen Feld der CC-Rahmen liegen. Dazu wird dann noch ein astronomisch hoher Preis nah oder Ã¼ber 3kâ¬ fÃ¼r den Rahmen kommen. 

Design ist und bleibt Geschmackssache, was fÃ¼r mich persÃ¶nlich mindestens genauso viel zÃ¤hlt ist Technik und die enttÃ¤uscht.

Rocky ist fÃ¼r mich nicht die Carbonkompetenz, da gibt's andere Marken/Hersteller die weiter sind und die hier gezeigten Features schon lÃ¤nger im Programm haben(Viergelenker, Sitzdom, E-Type Umwerfer,...).

Just my 2 Cents...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (19. April 2010)

abwarten und Probe fahren...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. April 2010)

hm.... ich finde es verdammt schade das es kein 3D Link mehr hat.
Mag sein das es sein Sin hat, aber das Element finde ich auch nicht schön.


----------



## LuisWoo (19. April 2010)

wie haben alle geheult, als Rocky das Flatline mit dem verbeulten Unterrohr präsentiert hat. Heute findens (fast) alle toll.
Jetzt mit dem neuen Element wird es genauso sein. 
Wenn man ein Bike in einer bestimmten Einsatzkathegorie bauen will, dann hat man eben nur begrenzte Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten. Ein CC-Fully muss halt bestimmte Funktionsmerkmale aufweisen, Flaschenhalter im Rahmendreieck z. B. -oder dass man es gut schultern/tragen kann usw. Das grenzt die Möglichkeiten schon ein.
So ein Bike muss funktionieren, ohne Schnickschnack, eine klare Linie vorgeben und
zum Einsatzgebiet passen. Die Form folgt halt immer noch der Funktion. Und das optimale Form/Funktionsverhältnis scheint gefunden zu sein, weswegen sich die Hersteller immer ähnlicher werden. Auch wenn die Eigenständigkeit dabei auf der Strecke bleibt.


----------



## Giuliano.B (20. April 2010)

Mir gefällts immer besser. Halt diese Kompromislosigkeit


----------



## rocsam (20. April 2010)

...also für mich ist das slayerIII wie schon eingangs gepostet nichts weiter als ein Altitude mit mehr FW und damit wiederum nichts anderes als eine Giant-Maestro/Reign-Kopie. 
Beim Element erinnert mich die Dämpferanlenkung an Scott Spark und auch an Cannondale Rize/RZ, also auch wieder nichts neues. SCHADE! Dann hätte man die alten Designs auch so lassen können wie sie waren.
Die bikes werden sich objektiv betrachtet im Fahrverhalten nur minimal von ihren Originalen (Giant/Cannondale) unterscheiden. Ich wette sogar fast, dass es - bei gleicher Kompmonentenbestückung!!- keine Unterschiede geben wird....
QUO VADIS- ROCKY?????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## neikless (20. April 2010)

also man kann ja denken was man will (optisch ist auch was dran)
aber wie kann bitte man den hinterbau von giant mit dem des altitude
oder dem neuen slayer vergleichen ... völlig andere systeme ! Äpfel & Birnen ?
scheinbar beschränken sich viele auf optik design und image ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (20. April 2010)

Geil ja schon wieder.

Selbst wenn kopiert wäre und sie hätten es lassen sollen was neues zu machen:

Wenn nix neues, effizienteres kommt, dann heißt es "Rocky mit dem scheiß altmodischen Gelärsch". Und wenn Rocky sich an aktuelle Trends orientiert um nicht zu altmodischem Kram zu vergammeln wird hier auch schon wieder rumgeflennt. Wieso ist hier überhaupt noch einer im Rockyforum wenn echt fast jeder fast in seinen Tränen ersäuft. Das Gejammer geht mir auf den Keks. Dann fahrt doch alle YETI wenn Rocky nichtmehr "exclusiv" bzw. die Räder zu "altbacken" sind, es jedoch ja keine neuen geben darf.

Und falls euch mal was auffällt. Das Vertex RSL ist auch anders als das normale Vertex. Ob sich das normale Element überhaupt ändert und wenn ja, wie ändert steht noch in Frage.....


----------



## rocsam (20. April 2010)

Lieber neikless, ganz einfach:
Die Positionierung des Dämpfers in Relation zum (Haupt-) Rahmen hat ganz entscheidenden Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten. Natürlich haben die Komponenten (inklusive zB der verwendeten Lager...) auch einen nicht unerheblichen Einfluss- aber darum geht es mir hier nicht: Das DESIGN / KONZEPT der Rahmens erinnert micht stark an Maestro und CD, da der Dämpfer sich eben in einer sehr ähnlichen Position befindet und damit das Federungsverhalten beim Ein-Ausfedern ähnlich sein wird.....

Praxistest: Nimm einen Giant Reign-Rahmen mit 160mm und bestücke ihn mit exakt den gleichen Komponenten wie das neue slayerIII und du wirst im BLINDTEST (so weit das überhaupt praktisch möglich ist...) keine oder nur vernachlässigbare Unterschiede im Fahrverhalten spüren....

Die wenigen Winkelgrade und mm, die diese Konzepte ich unterscheiden, sind mE im praktischen Fahrverhalten vernachlässigbar.....


----------



## neikless (20. April 2010)

*Äpfel und Birnen sind auch beide rund ...*
die dämpfer position allein ist rein optisch eine gemeinsamkeit ...
würde mir auch mehr individualität in der bike branche wünschen 
*... jeder isst was ihm/ihr besser schmeckt !*


----------



## Hunter-dirt (20. April 2010)

Leute fahrt erstmal die Dinger... dann kann man sich immer noch drüber aus lassen 
go neikless gooooo!!!


----------



## Sw!tch (20. April 2010)

?!
die beiden bilder sollten zeigen, dass giant's maestro wenig mit dem system des altitudes zu tun hat:











es ähneln sich lediglich die Wippe und die Dämpferposition, ansonsten lässt sich da so platt keine aussage auf ein "ähnliches einfederverhalten" machen!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (20. April 2010)

@Giuliano.B
Yeti ist immer noch sexy 
Hoffe mein Traum wird sich ende dieses Jahres erfüllen, sei gespannt


----------



## snuffbox (20. April 2010)

Zum Design des Elements. Also dieser Klotz am Steuerrohr jetzt mal speziell. Laut meinem Kenntnisstand ist das das Bike von Geoff Kabush, der meines Wissens glaube ich sehr groß ist (verbessert mich wenn ich irre). Ist glaube ich einfach nur ein sehr großer Rahmen. Und jeder weiß das sehr große Rahmen einfach doof aussehen

Gruß Björn


----------



## Giuliano.B (20. April 2010)

Ein Kumpel hat ein 303, durfte es auch mal fahren. Auch ´ne feine Angelegenheit. Aber bei Yeti sind die Preise echt exorbitant 



snuffbox schrieb:


> Zum Design des Elements. Also dieser Klotz am Steuerrohr jetzt mal speziell. Laut meinem Kenntnisstand ist das das Bike von Geoff Kabush, der meines Wissens glaube ich sehr groß ist (verbessert mich wenn ich irre). Ist glaube ich einfach nur ein sehr großer Rahmen. Und jeder weiß das sehr große Rahmen einfach doof aussehen
> 
> Gruß Björn



Man achte auch auf das ewig lange Steuerrohr


----------



## Hunter-dirt (20. April 2010)

ja leider sind sie so hoch, vorallem zahlt man den Namen. Aber die Technik am 303er ist einfach immernoch interessant.


----------



## Jendo (21. April 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Leute fahrt erstmal die Dinger... dann kann man sich immer noch drüber aus lassen


Jetzt kommt der Witz an der Geschichte. Rocky verarscht uns alle nur. Die bauen ein neues Slayer/ Element Bike was von der Formgebung wie ein Giant ausschaut, aber überhaupt nicht funktioniert und Rocky wieder zurück auf die Bäume schickt... NOT!

Warum zum Geier sollte Rocky eine neues Bike bauen was deutlich schlechter funktioniert als der Vorgänger oder vergleichbare Konkurrenzprodukte? Und warum muss ich das Rad testen? Ab einem gewissen Marktpreis gibt es eh nur marginale Unterschiede was das Fahrverhalten angeht. Der eine mag es so der andere so und am Ende passt man sich und seine Fahrtechnik an. Aber schlußendlich ist die Bude genauso hässlich Mainstream wie Giant, Spezi, co...

So lange für mich biken auch eine emotionale Sache bleibt, suche ich mir mein Rad nach Aussehen und Funktion aus. Und genau an diesem Punkt fällt das Slayer schon von vornherein durch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. April 2010)

zwing ich dich das Teil Probe zu fahren? NEIN! Aber dann sollte man auch von vornerein keine Äußerungen veröffentlichen wenn man das Ding nicht mal gefahren ist was die Funktion an geht. Das Aussehen ist jedem seins.


----------



## el Lingo (21. April 2010)

Jedes Mal das gleiche Theater hier, wenn neue Bikes kommen. Man merkt eben doch, dass wir in Deutschland leben...


----------



## Jendo (21. April 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> zwing ich dich das Teil Probe zu fahren? NEIN! Aber dann sollte man auch von vornerein keine Äußerungen veröffentlichen wenn man das Ding nicht mal gefahren ist was die Funktion an geht. Das Aussehen ist jedem seins.



Meine Äußerung betrifft auch nur eine Mutmaßung über die Funktion des Bikes. Probefahrt hin oder her: Denkst Du das das Slayer oder Element die neue Überbikes werden und alles andere in den Schatten stellen?
Ich denke das jedenfalls nicht. Und meiner Meinung nach ist dann das Slayer genau wie das Altitude ein billiger Abklatsch von anderen Bikemarken. Da kann das Marketing gerne die Innovation eines anderen Sitzwinkels propagandieren.
Das Flatline steht im krassen Gegensatz zu den letzten Neuentwicklungen von Rocky. Man hat versucht technisch einen neuen Weg zu gehen. Leider gefällt mir persönlich das Design nicht. Aber es ist ein Bike das nicht im Einheitsbrei untergeht.


----------



## RockybikerPete (21. April 2010)

Das neue Element schockiert mich regelrecht was die Optik angeht. Da vertraue  ich nun lieber deutscher Ingenieurskunst und gehe zu Rotwild. Bei den Rahmen gehe ich einfach mal davon aus, dass sie alle aus Fernost kommen.
Den Kultstatus hat Rocky jedenfalls für mich verloren, was mir Leid tut, da ich der Marke schon seit dem Pipeline zugewandt war. Aber Emotionen sind nunmal Emotionen. Das Vertex Carbon hat mir ja noch gut gefallen. Alti in Alu sieht verloren aus und ein AllMountain  in Carbon kaufe ich nicht. Schmeiße ich zu oft in die Prärie bzw. ins Lavagestein. Liegt aber dann wohl auch an mir. 

Probefahren werde ich die Teile dennoch falls ich die Möglichkeit bekomme.

Das war mein Senf dazu.

Pfiard Eich


----------



## blaubaer (21. April 2010)

Jendo schrieb:


> Denkst Du das das Slayer oder Element die neue Überbikes werden und alles andere in den Schatten stellen?


 
hoffentlich nicht, sonst würden alle eins wollen und danach damit rumfahren 

zum glück sind ja die geschmäcker verschieden 




RockybikerPete schrieb:


> Das neue Element schockiert mich regelrecht was die Optik angeht.


 
ging mir am anfang auch so, aber wenn man das ganze mal einige zeit betrachtet, gewöhnt man sich i`wie daran... 
das ganze hatte ich damals schon, als das flatline zum ersten mal erschien ... und dann ... hätte ich fast eins bekommen ...
aber beim Element wird dies sicher nie der fall sein, dass hat mir einfach zuwenig federweg


----------



## dortmund biker (21. April 2010)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/rocky-mountain-slayer-sea-otter-reply-video-2010.html


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. April 2010)

@Jendo
nee ich denke das nicht, dass sie die "Überbikes" werden. Bist du denn schon mal ein Altitude gefahren?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. April 2010)

man sieht im Hintergrund ja schon verschiedene Farben.
Es sieht so aus als wenn Coil Dämpfer vom Durchmesser auch gerade so eben reinpassen. Also ich bin verdammt neugierig.


----------



## Jendo (21. April 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> @Jendo
> nee ich denke das nicht, dass sie die "Überbikes" werden. Bist du denn schon mal ein Altitude gefahren?



Nein, bin ich nicht. Aber ich hätte auch überhaupt keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten in diesem Bereich, außer vielleicht mit meinem Switch. Und wie da der Vergleich ausfallen würde ist klar 
Mir reicht ein Hardtail und ein Bike fürs grobe.

Vielleicht ändert sich meine engstirnige Sichtweise, wenn ich endlich mal meine Studienarbeit abschließe und Geld zum ausgeben verdiene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. April 2010)

ich denke das, dass Slayer vom Fahrverhalten dem Altitude entsprechen wird.  Freu mich schon auf die erste Probefahrt 

dann wünsch ich bei deiner Laufbahn, viel Glück...


----------



## rocsam (21. April 2010)

Zitat Jendo:
*Ich denke das jedenfalls nicht. Und meiner Meinung nach ist dann das Slayer genau wie das Altitude ein billiger Abklatsch von anderen Bikemarken. Da kann das Marketing gerne die Innovation eines anderen Sitzwinkels propagandieren.*

Danke Jendo!- Danke..........


----------



## Hunter-dirt (22. April 2010)

...kuschelt und macht liebe


----------



## -JG- (22. April 2010)

Ich mag es einfach nicht wenn bei einigen bikes, das gefällt mir eben auch am neuen element nicht, die sattelstützen bald einen halben meter gen himmel ragen; sieht einfach übel aus wenn die oberrohre so weit "runtergezogen" werden!

Aber wie es ausschaut tendieren ja fast alle zu dieser bauart, so wird meine auswahl in zukunft wohl immer kleiner werden!?

Gruss
-JG-


----------



## neikless (23. April 2010)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/rocky-mountain-slayer-sea-otter-reply-video-2010.html 
einige Antworten ...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (23. April 2010)

ich glaube ein Besuch des Testivals morgen bei HiBike in Kronberg könnte sich lohnen 

cu RK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. April 2010)

wegen 2011er Parts?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (24. April 2010)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> wegen 2011er Parts?


 
Parts schon, aber im verbauten Zustand 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dortmund biker (24. April 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/rocky-mountain-slayer-sea-otter-reply-video-2010.html
> einige Antworten ...





dortmund biker schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/rocky-mountain-slayer-sea-otter-reply-video-2010.html



...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. April 2010)

yesa, wie siehts denn in live aus?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. April 2010)

was ???? das Ding hing da schon rum?
Konnte man auch fahren oder nur gucken?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (24. April 2010)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> was ???? das Ding hing da schon rum?
> Konnte man auch fahren oder nur gucken?


 
nur gucken  , war sozusagen ein Zwischenstopp auf dem Weg nach RIVA del Garda.....


----------



## Catsoft (24. April 2010)

War das Element auch da?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (24. April 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> War das Element auch da?


 
nein


----------



## Soulbrother (24. April 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> nur gucken  , war sozusagen ein Zwischenstopp auf dem Weg nach RIVA del Garda.....



 ...und ich Depp habs voll verpennt,wäre von mir aus ja nur ein Katzensprung zu HiBike gewesen


----------



## neikless (25. April 2010)

... nix verpasst ! sieht aus wie auf den bildern !

carbon rahmen mit titan kern und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. April 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjeGsveq_XA"]YouTube- Sea Otter 2010 - 2011 Rocky Mountain Slayer[/nomedia]

hier noch ein Video aus Youtube.
An sich erzählt er das gleiche, aber man sieht das schöne Rot nochmal genauer


----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. April 2010)

Geoff Kabush´s Racebike beim Weltcup-Auftakt in Dalby Forest:


----------



## RattleHead (28. April 2010)

http://nsmb.com/3635-2011-rocky-mountain-slayer/


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. Mai 2010)

*da stehen die neuen Schmuckstücke*


----------



## neikless (7. Mai 2010)

... was soll eigentlich diese neue HR achse (breite) am altiSLAYER ?
142,5 ? bedeutet das geht nur mit passender Shimano Achse Nabe usw
da wäre man ja sehr limitiert im negativen sinne , weiss wehr mehr ?


----------



## Soulbrother (7. Mai 2010)




----------



## neikless (7. Mai 2010)

ich find da keine antwort auf meine frage !
mario spricht vom neuen Standart ... bedeutet das das man keine 135er(150er) nutzen kann oder
gibt es dann adapter (sicherlich) frag mich nur was immer diese shimano extra würste sollen ...
und wieso sich rocky auf sowas einlässt ...


----------



## Jendo (7. Mai 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> ... was soll eigentlich diese neue HR achse (breite) am altiSLAYER ?
> 142,5 ? bedeutet das geht nur mit passender Shimano Achse Nabe usw
> da wäre man ja sehr limitiert im negativen sinne , weiss wehr mehr ?





neikless schrieb:


> ich find da keine antwort auf meine frage !
> mario spricht vom neuen Standart ... bedeutet das das man keine 135er(150er) nutzen kann oder
> gibt es dann adapter (sicherlich) frag mich nur was immer diese shimano extra würste sollen ...
> und wieso sich rocky auf sowas einlässt ...



Eventuell so was in der Art: http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=1&pk=1312


----------



## isartrails (7. Mai 2010)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> ... was soll eigentlich diese neue HR achse (breite) am altiSLAYER ?
> 142,5 ? bedeutet das geht nur mit passender Shimano Achse Nabe usw
> da wäre man ja sehr limitiert im negativen sinne , weiss wehr mehr ?





			
				neikless schrieb:
			
		

> ich find da keine antwort auf meine frage !
> mario spricht vom neuen Standart ... bedeutet das das man keine 135er(150er) nutzen kann oder
> gibt es dann adapter (sicherlich) frag mich nur was immer diese shimano extra würste sollen ...
> und wieso sich rocky auf sowas einlässt ...


Ich bin das neue Teil im Rahmen der Journalisten-Preasentation am Gardasee probegefahren. Da ich kein Technik-Redakteur bin, sondern Reise-Journalist, will ich hier keine Bewertungen abgeben. Ich selbst fahr privat in normaler Umgebung das ETS-X und in heftigerem Gelaende das Slayer SXC und bin mit diesem hochzufrieden.

Nett war aber die Episode, als der freundliche kanadische Marketing-Manager auf der Abfahrt vom Dosso dei Roveri gleich zweimal einen Platten am Hinterrad fuhr und er bei der Gelegenheit des Reifenwechsels gleichmal die Praktikabilitaet des neuen Standards demonstrieren wollte. Seine "famous last words" waren, dass damit der Reifenwechsel zum Kinderspiel werden wuerde, um anschliessend (Vorfuehreffekt?) minutenlang mit Bremsbackenaufnahme, Ausfallenden, Steckachse und seinen sich aufloesenden Nerven herumzufuchteln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (7. Mai 2010)

Shimano oder RM Nabe ?!?

bei singlecrown.com ist eine RM Am Nabe aufgelistet 

wieder ein neuer standart, bei welchem nichts von den alten vorhandenen laufrädern passen wird


----------



## JPHcross (11. Mai 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> ... was soll eigentlich diese neue HR achse (breite) am altiSLAYER ?
> 142,5 ? bedeutet das geht nur mit passender Shimano Achse Nabe usw
> da wäre man ja sehr limitiert im negativen sinne , weiss wehr mehr ?


 
Deine alte 135 x 12mm Rad ist kompatible mit der neuen 142.5 Shimano Standard durch ein Adapter.


----------



## SlayMe (14. Mai 2010)

Rocky hatte vor allem immer gute Geometrien. Und wenn das Slayer auch wieder eine hat, dann ist das die halbe Miete. Die Rahmenform ist sicherlich Geschmackssache und meinen trifft sie nicht so richtig, aber vom grundsätzlichen Lösungsdenken finde ich ihn nicht schlecht. Stehendes Federbein und neuer hinterer Drehpunkt sehen erst mal gut aus. Vielleicht ist der Hinterbau ja ein Zwischending irgendwo zwischen Viergelenker und dem Trek-Dings-Bums. Das wäre doch nicht allzu verkehrt.
Auf jeden Fall ist das neue Slayer für mich wieder eine Kaufoption und das waren die ganzen New Slayer-Varianten nicht, die waren zu schwer und von der Performance nur durchschnittlich.
Meine zwei Pfennige.


----------

